# ph and sodium carbonate



## drambouie (Jan 1, 2007)

i found ph increaser, its sodium carbonate, water soluable and fast acting. safe to use in the plants soil??

anyone heard of it or used it before??


----------



## skunk (Jan 1, 2007)

you mean baking soda and water same thing.


----------



## KADE (Jan 1, 2007)

lol yup, good ole baking soda....  use VERY little... it'll change things quickly... and for your home remedy of ph down.. use vinegar.


----------



## drambouie (Jan 2, 2007)

if i knew that i wouldnt have bought it. baking soda huh


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 2, 2007)

thats a nice little peice of info to know. my ph is just a tad high, nothing to raise alarms about but maybe i will give it a splash of vinigar and see if it drops it some. thanks for the info.


----------



## KADE (Jan 2, 2007)

"Chemical" ph changers are very cheap $$... so dont feel bad if you bought some they go a long way!


----------



## drambouie (Jan 3, 2007)

lemon juice will bring it down also, right?


----------



## KADE (Jan 3, 2007)

drambouie said:
			
		

> lemon juice will bring it down also, right?


 
It should, it is very acidic.... but I don't think it is very stable.


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Jan 3, 2007)

cyberquest said:
			
		

> thats a nice little peice of info to know. my ph is just a tad high, nothing to raise alarms about but maybe i will give it a splash of vinigar and see if it drops it some. thanks for the info.


 
Best to dilute it; don't pour it on full strenght.

Nelson


----------



## KADE (Jan 3, 2007)

Nelson Mutz said:
			
		

> Best to dilute it; don't pour it on full strenght.Nelson


 
Pour it on? You use ph up n down to condition water.


----------

